# Can a light be too bright?



## Skittles (Aug 2, 2012)

I wanted a lighting option that wasn't something big and bulky, put off heat and that I could "hide". I live in a small townhose and all of my hedgie stuff just keeps expanding and I want to try and keep the clutter down as she already has alot of stuff and it is all in my living room. I found undermount kitchen cabinet LED lights, I secured the lights to the bottom of the top of the cage and taped all the wires to the top of her cage. Sice her cage is covered with a blanket at all times (except the front) because it is a wire cage and it helps keep the heat in, I don't see any of the lighting stuff which is perfect and looks awesome! The system comes with three light strips, and I find it is BRIGHT!!!!! She sleeps in her bag under a plastic dome, her light is set to come on at 6:45 am and turns off at 7:30 pm. Is it bad that it is so bright?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

It's not too bright as long as she can get away from it to sleep comfortably. If you have a fairly see through hide, you might want to find one that lets less light through or cover the one you have with a blanket. You just don't want it to be so bright that even where she's hiding and trying to sleep, it's really bright.


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

Also, a too bright a light can cause problems with their eyes I would think. I have a tortoises and have read that they will end up with eye issues if the light is to bright


----------



## Skittles (Aug 2, 2012)

She has this house but in green. I'm sure some light gets through, but it's really not see through at all. I can never even see an outline or a shadow of her or her bag through the plastic. I'm thinking it will be OK since she also has her bags with the two layers of fabric to block out the light
http://www.thatpetplace.com/living-world-dome


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Yeah, that should be fine.  As long as it's not so bright that she can't escape it by hiding in her blanket in her igloo or what not, I wouldn't worry.


----------

